

Edit my YC Application (GitHub for writers) - guynamedloren
http://www.penflip.com/loren/yc-application/preview?invite=KVDLsRsP

======
guynamedloren
This is my application for the upcoming YC batch. I commonly see applications
posted postmortem, but don't think I've ever seen one posted prior to the
application deadline... so I decided to do just that.

As an added bonus, you can review my application using my application... meta!
:)

~~~
rhc2104
Hi Loren,

Gittip has made their application public too-
[https://gist.github.com/whit537/6723103](https://gist.github.com/whit537/6723103)

(Not my company)

~~~
guynamedloren
Didn't see this one - looks like they beat me to it, so I'm #2 then! :)

------
spoon16
Kivo (S13) is GIT for document collaboration. Currently supporting PowerPoint.
They have done some interesting work to tightly integrate with the MSFT Office
client and version each slide separately.

You should talk to them.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/05/kivo-uses-git-to-make-
colla...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/05/kivo-uses-git-to-make-
collaborating-on-documents-easier-starting-with-powerpoint/)

[http://www.kivo.com/](http://www.kivo.com/)

------
morgante
FYI I think pg frowns on posting these, hence why you don't see them.

Not sure where I saw that, but basically if everyone posted their app for
review HN would be taken over.

~~~
guynamedloren
Ah, bummer.. did not know that =/

------
gwomble
Hey Loren. Congrats on applying and, more importantly, congrats on Penflip! I
applied as well, so hopefully we have the chance to meet in person. :)

~~~
guynamedloren
Thanks, same to you! Your site is beautifully simple, seems like a great
service. Nice name also :) Good luck!

~~~
gwomble
Thank you kindly!

And good luck to you! Having a hard time not spending all day refreshing to
see if I have any views on the video we submitted with our app!

